# Can't connect to WPA network with NetworkManager

## aim nano

Hello Forums,

I'm having trouble connecting to WPA networks with NetworkManager.  I've successfully connected to WEP networks, but when I try to connect to WPA networks...like the one at my house and at my office...I'm prompted with the password input box repeatedly as if I've typed the wrong password.

Where to start?

Once I get home, I can reconnect to my neighbors WEP network and pastebin my ifconfig, iwconfig, etc...which all look normal to me.

Lost, help!

edit:

```

 # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"2WIRE788"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: B0:E7:54:27:30:01   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:7721-0721-66   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=82/100  Signal level=-48 dBm  Noise level=-88 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:4  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:3f:dc:10:2f  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0x8800 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0e:35:58:8a:f9  

          inet addr:192.168.1.78  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20e:35ff:fe58:8af9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:10428 errors:4 dropped:4 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7119 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:9823688 (9.3 MiB)  TX bytes:863396 (843.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0xc000 Memory:e0200000-e0200fff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:4412 (4.3 KiB)  TX bytes:4412 (4.3 KiB)
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0="dhcp"

config_eth1="dhcp"
```

```
# lsmod |grep ipw2200

ipw2200                99173  0 

libipw                 17830  1 ipw2200

lib80211                2742  4 lib80211_crypt_wep,lib80211_crypt_tkip,ipw2200,libipw

```

----------

## KillerHonky

I have had this problem with networkmanager for over a year, I highly recommend using WICD. It's much better IMO, or you can just have a wpa_supplicant command run at startup if you are a minimalist.

----------

